
Periodic table of protein complexes - neuz
http://bioengineer.org/periodic-table-of-protein-complexes/
======
brudgers
Direct link to the table which is kind of cool:
[http://sea31.user.srcf.net/periodictable/](http://sea31.user.srcf.net/periodictable/)

------
neuz
Researchers in the UK present the Periodic Table of Protein Complexes, making
it easier to visualize, understand and predict how proteins combine to drive
biological processes

